# A little slow



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

went out yesterday afternoon. couldn't seem to find any birds!! took the airboat almost to antelope, nothing on the lake (whats left of the lake!) We ended up with 2 a drake gaddy and hen mallard. anyone else seeing it slow! i think last weeks storm pushed the birds out and we are waiting for another storm (sat) to bring some in!
TB


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I havent seen very many birds at all this year. I hope this storm coming through this weekend will push in some new birds, cuz as of right now it sucks!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw the same thing on Sunday TB. Just not a bunch of birds out on the lake yet where we hunted.... oh well, give it time and some cold weather and they'll show up I'm sure.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going out today to fb, wont be able to make it out this weekend. hopefully it will be good...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Guys, I don't believe it is the weather. If you were a duck and you got shot at where you eat and then you got shot at where you rest, you would leave also. The level of The Great Salt Lake (especially at Farmington) is going to make it very rough for the ducks to stay more than a couple of days at best.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I agree there are not any birds around!










Took my neighbor out this morning. It was lousy with birds, as usual!

DiverFreak


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

Take me with you next round


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

aarontruhunter said:


> I am going out today to fb, wont be able to make it out this weekend. hopefully it will be good...


send a line i am going out tomorrow afternoon. hopefully the storm front brings in some new birds. how was it today?


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Still no birds around!










By the way, all state ground and birds up the wazooo


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

nice, good job


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

whats up with the coots? I hope the dog was just swimming fast and catchin them through the dekes.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Last i looked Coots were a game bird. Although most people are ignorant and have never eaten them before they make an assumption, I like shooting them, and my kids think they are scrumptious. They are more fun out of a layout boat! I am a waterfowler, not a purtist!


DiverFreak


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

ill be happy to legally donate my full limits of coots to you so you can have the happiest kids on the block.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, but i seem to have an easy time keeping my freezer full of meat! :roll: 


DiverFreak


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

We've had a great weekend. Friday morning we went to OB and shot our limits of ducks. This morning went to the goose field and shot seven geese with one double banded bird.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gorgeous Pinnies Cut-EM. I am :mrgreen: with envy!


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Weve been doin pretty good so far this year.Opening day we shot seven geese and three of those had bands.Five bands total in 7 days aint too bad.I just hope our luck holds out.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Id like to know the deal with the yellow band so Id appreciate info if anybody knows.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> Id like to know the deal with the yellow band so Id appreciate info if anybody knows.


Oops it means its a Juvie. Heres the link...
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10456


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

CUT-EM said:


> Id like to know the deal with the yellow band so Id appreciate info if anybody knows.


It is a juvenille goose that was banded this year during the Urban goose banding project. "Golf Course Goose" that it was and dead it is! 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe I read that on your board....BullockOutdoors


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> Id like to know the deal with the yellow band so Id appreciate info if anybody knows.


Are you guys sure it's not just a teeny "live strong" bracelet? _(O)_


----------

